# looking to buy 02-05 2.5 Altima



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

Been saving up until my 93 Toyota Camry isn't reliably anymore. I have spend more money on that car than the $600 i paid for it. Currently have $4000, might be able to get an extra $500 if needs be.

With that all said, what to expect from this car? Should i just go for the 05 or any year is ok? Checking KBB i can see that the 05's price should be right around $4000 from a private seller.


----------



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

Also what you guys think about these listing?
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/ctd/4904666003.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/ctd/4904661961.html


----------



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

No reply from anyone?


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Those both look to be pretty good buys to me. The Maxima is a bit bigger, but personally I like the Altima better.


----------



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

skramer360 said:


> Those both look to be pretty good buys to me. The Maxima is a bit bigger, but personally I like the Altima better.


I bought a 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5 S.
Thanks for your input.


----------

